# Metal Halide Fixture



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I would like to upgrade my lighting to MH, but don't really want to spend the money (like everyone i presume). I was wondering whether it is plausible to buy two 150W ballasts and make a canopy for the unit. I don't know much about lighting, but was hoping someone could respond who know more about lighting. 

I was looking at this website and wondering if it would be enough to support my 55g tank. Thanks

http://www.elights.com/methalbal175.html


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Well if your going to keep soft corals it should be enough but i dont know if it would do for hard corals. Also you might want to supplement the MH with some flourescent actinics since its better for the corals and fish.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

but is that all that is needed for making the MH fixture? Or do i have to buy something in addition to the two ballasts? And will these ballasts be able to support the MH bulbs that are used in most aquariums?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Thats just a ballast. You still need a hood, end for plugging the bulb into, a good reflector and I'm sure other parts such as fans for cooling. It would be easier and cheaper to spend the cpl of hundred dollars to buy a retrofit kit or look for used ones on ebay and the such.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yep... the metal halides will need the ballast, the socket, the wiring, reflector, and the bulb.


----------

